# Looking into Nubians.



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

I am thinking about adding a few Nubians to my herd but I'm not very familiar with Nubian lines.
Any suggestions on a good pedigree for Nubians?

I also have a question about conformation. 
I think I have a pretty good idea of what good conformation is but I know everyone has something specific they look for.
Any suggestions on what to look for?

Also how much milk do Nubians typically produce a day?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

i have nubian's. i dont know very much about conformation but @Dandy Hill Farm does. milk production can depend on the blood lines. we have one that produces 3/4 gallon a day. we have another that produces almost 2 gallons a day.


----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> i have nubian's. i dont know very much about conformation but @Dandy Hill Farm does. milk production can depend on the blood lines. we have one that produces 3/4 gallon a day. we have another that produces almost 2 gallons a day.


Thanks this helps a lot!!


----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

I also have another question. 
What do you guys do with all your milk? 
(besides drink it?)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I had several that produced about 2 gallons a day each. I love my Nubians!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Creekside Blessings. said:


> I also have another question.
> What do you guys do with all your milk?
> (besides drink it?)


Make cheese, soap and lotions.


----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Make cheese, soap and lotions.


I know for some states you have to have a license and stuff for selling cheese and other dairy products. Is that also ture for soap and lotions?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Creekside Blessings. said:


> I know for some states you have to have a license and stuff for selling cheese and other dairy products. Is that also ture for soap and lotions?


I don't sale it so not sure about all states. I know in Tennessee it's supposed to be ok to sale milk for soap use but I never wanted to cross that bridge. Just used it all for family use.


----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

more questions...
How long do Nubians typically produce milk?
Is 10 months short for them or is it long? About average? 

The longer and more they produce the better the line right?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

yes about the longer they produce the better the line. in nc we are aloud to sell soaps. we can sell raw goats milk BUT you cant sell it for people to drink. you can sell cheeses if you have a certified kitchen. we keep our does in milk till about 3 months before they kid. if you keep milking them then they should stay in milk longer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For soap in most, probably all, states it’s exempt from needing a license to sell soap. With cheese milk ect. You are consuming it, lotion even though your not eating it, it’s being put on and can be absorbed threw the skin. Soap people get away with because your not leaving it on. Your putting it on and taking right off. 
BUT always check and make sure this is true in your state.
But what to do with the milk: I feed any extra milk to animals. For me I freeze it for any babies that need milk, some people get a pig to feed it to and then put the pig in the freezer.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Everthing depends on the genetics. My Nubians produce between a gallon and 2 gallons a day. They are bred for that. We have a big family (8 ppl) and make hard and soft cheeses, yogurt, ice cream, this year we will make butter, condensed milk, and soap. Ahain depending on genetics, there are lines that will do extended lactations. 

If you are wanting to milk, look for udders that are very high, well attached, teats point down and have large orifices. Look at milking records.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I suggest you get on FB Nubian groups and also join ADGA. You can research milk production through genetics, placings for high producers, milk records, show records and get a lot of knowledge. If you want high production you do need to have those genetics. Some lines can milk through some cannot..... If I'm not getting at least a gallon a day with good management, even for a FF, it's cull for me. Nubians produce the highest amount of butterfat for standard breeds (ND will produce the highest), but the highest volume always goes to the Saanens. MAKE SURE your Nubians are tested for G6S, which other breeds unless a cross are not affected by. Production can be greatly affected by management.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Soap is exempt from FDA licensing/regulations as long as it's "true soap" the way most of us make it here - hot or cold process with goat milk, lye and fat. That's perfectly legal to sell, and all you need to do is review good practices about how to label it (I put our address and product weight on the label, and I list ingredients). 

What you _don't _want to do is make any drug or cosmetic claims about the effects of your soap. If you label your soap "moisturizing," "deodorizing," or "treats eczema/dandruff," it is no longer just soap - it becomes a drug/cosmetic and susceptible to complicated FDA regulations that you DO NOT want to run afoul of. 

(Side note, I am technically a professional cheesemaker - with a degree! - and I still don't even sell our own cheese. It's too complicated and too expensive at this point in our lives. We sure do eat a lot of cheese though!)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s some pretty dang good info there! I had looked into making soap WAY back when I started with a few dairy girls, and I did not know about the labeling thing. Good thing I never went threw with it lol I probably would have labeled them and got in trouble


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you all for such wonderful advice. 
I appreciate all your replies. This helps me out a lot!
Very interesting on the labeling thing. I did not know that.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

As for the conformation side of things, you're right, some of it does have to do with the induvial person's likes and dislikes. This link has fantastic information and examples of what the idea dairy goat should look like: https://cornerstonefarm.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Easy-Dairy-Goat-Conformation.pdf 

Another thing that I like to make with extra milk (that hasn't already been mentioned) is Cajeta, a Mexican caramel sauce. My family loves it!! It also makes the perfect topping for ice cream.


----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> As for the conformation side of things, you're right, some of it does have to do with the induvial person's likes and dislikes. This link has fantastic information and examples of what the idea dairy goat should look like: https://cornerstonefarm.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Easy-Dairy-Goat-Conformation.pdf
> 
> Another thing that I like to make with extra milk (that hasn't already been mentioned) is Cajeta, a Mexican caramel sauce. My family loves it!! It also makes the perfect topping for ice cream.


Thank you for the link, that is very informative and detailed. 

I will have to try Cajeta, everyone says it's their favorite.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't know a ton about Nubians, but I know someone here in AZ who usually has some on the top ten list, Veteran's Ranch. Crow's Dairy is also in AZ and a pretty well known herd.


----------

